# Smoker Leaks From Bottom



## DJH311 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a MES and it isn’t leaking from the drain pipe in the back. It’s actually leaking from a small unit that protrudes from underneath. I have tried running hot water through the drain inside, but still it leaks from underneath while nothing comes through the drain pipe in back.
Any suggestions on how to fix this would be appreciated.


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2020)

Is it leaking from the bottom circuit board access?  Unplug and open it if it is.  Do you put any liquid in the water pan?  Condensation from a humid environment and cold weather usually leaks around the bottom door area not the drain.  Rain? covered?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

Is it coming out near the front?
I had one used to leak the condensation from the door glass.
It used to run down the door & leak out near the left front leg.
That's one of the reasons we never put water in the MES Water Pan.
Don't know if that's what you got, though.

Bear


----------



## DJH311 (Mar 9, 2020)

dr k said:


> Is it leaking from the bottom circuit board access?  Unplug and open it if it is.  Do you put any liquid in the water pan?  Condensation from a humid environment and cold weather usually leaks around the bottom door area not the drain.  Rain? covered?


Im not sure if thats the circuit board access or what. I did notice that its riveted on so I cant just take out some screws to look at it. I do put liquid in my water pan when I smoke, but it doesnt leak from anywhere else besides that square unit that protrudes from underneath.


----------



## DJH311 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Is it coming out near the front?
> I had one used to leak the condensation from the door glass.
> It used to run down the door & leak out near the left front leg.
> That's one of the reasons we never put water in the MES Water Pan.
> ...


I dont think thats it. It only leaks from that square unit that protrudes from underneath. Doesnt come out the door or anywhere else.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

DJH311 said:


> Im not sure if thats the circuit board access or what. I did notice that its riveted on so I cant just take out some screws to look at it. I do put liquid in my water pan when I smoke, but it doesnt leak from anywhere else besides that square unit that protrudes from underneath.




Regardless of where it's coming from, I would stop putting water in the water pan. 
These MES units are so well insulated that there is too much humidity trapped inside without adding water to the pan to make it worse.
When I started I tried Beer, Apple Juice, and Water, and I got no flavor from it, and it just messed up my Temps.
I haven't put a drop of liquid in my pan for 9 years now, and everything works better, heat-wise.

Somebody else will have to help you with what that is sticking out underneath the floor.
Is it like water, or more like Liquid Fat/Oil?

Bear


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2020)

DJH311 said:


> Im not sure if thats the circuit board access or what. I did notice that its riveted on so I cant just take out some screws to look at it. I do put liquid in my water pan when I smoke, but it doesnt leak from anywhere else besides that square unit that protrudes from underneath.


If it's out of warranty then I'd drill out the rivets and reattach the plate with four binder clips on the outside flange.  That's the main board and relay area.  I drilled mine out when I  bypassed the Mes electronics for the PID controller.  If your out of warranty and your components down below get fried you still have a smoker you can wire an extension cord directly to the heating element in the back access panel and ground the green wire to an access screw and tighten.  Then plug into an Auber controller.  If the box and door are good, then you still have a smoker that can be made better than what you purchased and the oven in your kitchen with a PID controller.


----------

